

The Matrix Trilogy Decoded - nklas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvKEwr0iNA0

======
hackercurious
Is it a coincidence that the presenter Mark Passio looks like and has the same
interests and persona as Gilfoyle on Silicon Valley (TV series)?

